# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  jual pompa tsurumi hs24 kondisi normal belum pernah servis

## jeffbulet

jual pompa tsurumi hs24 11700lph hmax 12meter 400watt outlet 2inchi kondisi normal jaya siap pakai

harga 1,5jt nego
lokasi solo
cod monggo
wa 08112654989

----------

